# Splashed litter



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

And we have more  Splashed momma had finally 'sploded, and produced 11 weeny pinkies! Culled three straight away as they were anaemic, will hopefully leave the rest as her cage mate is due in the next few days also and doesn't look like she'll have as many 


pinkies day 1 by Noweia, on Flickr


50pence pinkies by Noweia, on Flickr

And anatomy of a pinky!


Pinky-anatomy by Noweia, on Flickr


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

excellent ,descriptive picture.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I really like the last pictured and how its labeled! Had to go look at a few pinkies I have in the nest to see if everything was in the right place! :lol:

Can't wait to see pictures of these splashed bubs when they start getting markings and fur!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Fabulous anatomical picture Kallan! Feel free to post as many of these kind of things as you are able....it's great, thankyou


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Very good anatomical picture! I only miss a description of their "private parts", at this age I find it hard to tell the difference between bucks and does. Is the one on the right a buck? It's "thingy" looks big enough


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't know you had splashed mice too Kallan?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Splashed and tricolor will be showing up all over Europe and North America in the next year or so. Along with all the diverse types that don't meet either of the standards. Fun!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

moustress said:


> Splashed and tricolor will be showing up all over Europe and North America in the next year or so. Along with all the diverse types that don't meet either of the standards. Fun!


What do you mean they'll be showing up in the next year... Are they new genetics or something?

Great pics, I always wondered what were all those blotchy things under the skin!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> moustress said:
> 
> 
> > Splashed and tricolor will be showing up all over Europe and North America in the next year or so. Along with all the diverse types that don't meet either of the standards. Fun!
> ...


Splashed has been hard to get, even in the US and now there are a few people trying to distribute it across the country. And in Europe it was recently imported in the last couple years and is now spreading into many peoples studs as it catches on.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? What does an adult splashed look like? I could have sworn I saw some at the pet store, so I assumed it was common. My mistake  .


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> Really? What does an adult splashed look like? I could have sworn I saw some at the pet store, so I assumed it was common. My mistake  .


As far as I know splashed are not available in pet stores, especially since it takes a bit of genetic knowledge to produce them, the splashing only shows up in the presence of c-dilutes(except c/c albino). There is a picture here on the AFRMA standards: http://www.afrma.org/miceaocp.htm

Sorry to get off topic on your thread Kallan, hope you dont mind!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I see. Sorry, I was thinking about variegated. Sorry, Kallan!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> I didn't know you had splashed mice too Kallan?


Kallan is talking about the splashes on her variegated I would think as she mentioned the anaemic ones.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

splashmom by Noweia, on Flickr

This is the mother - I assumed splashed/variegated were the same? Got them mice from madasafish in Fife - he has literally hundreds ranging from ones with spots (which suit my purpose more) to ones that are black/white splashed all over.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> Really? What does an adult splashed look like? I could have sworn I saw some at the pet store, so I assumed it was common. My mistake  .


I posted some pics of splashed a while back. Six of them live in the UK now. I'm very curious how they and their offspring are doing.... 

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6204


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Both of my mice from you are doing great  I have a total of 5 splashed babies from them, and another litter due soon. As far as I know Sarah's are also doing well. Thank you very much again for the mice!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Splashed and variegated are different, kallen. Some of us imported splashed into the UK for the first time in Jan. Variegated is flicks of colour on a white background, but the spl gene is splashes on a colour background, if that's what you want, and when you mix it correctly and make it 'clump' with pied mice, you can make tris - two colours often overlapping, on a different coloured background. Cool!

I put some pix of my original spl on the nmc Facebook page. Will put some on here at some point!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

They'll be variegated then I would assume!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Heheee! Yes they will be varigated then... I got a bit excited, I was about to come and raid Scotland! :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

SiamMeece said:


> Autumn2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? What does an adult splashed look like? I could have sworn I saw some at the pet store, so I assumed it was common. My mistake  .
> ...


the two bucks remain healthy and breeding well.I have lost my camera,I'm beginning to think I have thrown it away accidently.If it turns up I will post some pictures.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats with the litter and loving the photos  very clear and descriptive


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Variegated litter day 7. Since realised it's actually two litters, one from the variegated doe and one from the black tan:

P1080313 by Noweia, on Flickr

Three nice coloured girls, the top one is satin!

P1080323 by Noweia, on Flickr

And a nice looking boy:

P1080325 by Noweia, on Flickr


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The ones in your hand are very pretty :love1


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I do like that boy! He's lovely!!!!!


----------

